# Reaktor instruments location?



## Nick Batzdorf

Hey, I just downloaded a bunch of user Reaktor instruments from the NI site to check them out.

Where does it want them to be? Reaktor 6 isn't finding them.

Vielen Danke


----------



## cuttime

Reaktor _instruments _not _ensembles? _Can you not just drag the instruments to the Reaktor GUI?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Yes, Ensembles. And I'm using the plug-in.

The goal is to audition a bunch of synth programs I just downloaded. It seems like that shouldn't be any different from Kontakt libraries, but evidently it's more harderer.


----------



## wilifordmusic

On Mac default location is,

documents-native instruments-reaktor5 (6?)-library-ensembles or instruments folders
then they should show up in the browser under user.

Hope that does the trick.


----------



## sostenuto

wilifordmusic said:


> On Mac default location is,
> 
> documents-native instruments-reaktor5 (6?)-library-ensembles or instruments folders
> then they should show up in the browser under user.
> 
> Hope that does the trick.



I am on Win10 Pro and just got _ Drum Machine 1.nksr No clue where .nksr files go. Thought this was what @ Nick Batzdorf was asking ...... ??

Are .nksr files only Maschine ??


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

They're .ens files (which is a hint to what they are).

NI has a whole library of interesting looking synths programmed by users over the years. Big variety, from physical models to modular emulations.


----------



## EvilDragon

sostenuto said:


> Are .nksr files only Maschine ??



No, that's Reaktor Rack files. You just drop them onto Reaktor's GUI, they will load. Can put them anywhere you want, then in Reaktor, usingg the Files browser you can add the path where you put your .nksr as a favorite.


----------



## j_kranz

Nick Batzdorf said:


> They're .ens files (which is a hint to what they are).
> 
> NI has a whole library of interesting looking synths programmed by users over the years. Big variety, from physical models to modular emulations.



Yeah there's some real gems in the Reaktor User Library, and it's all free.

Also, if you're into the blocks, there's some excellent collections out there by Toybox Audio and Unfiltered Audio. While not completely free (they do offer some small free packs), they are well worth the price of admission IMO.


----------



## Living Fossil

EvilDragon said:


> No, that's Reaktor Rack files. You just drop them onto Reaktor's GUI, they will load. Can put them anywhere you want, then in Reaktor, usingg the Files browser you can add the path where you put your .nksr as a favorite.



The problem is to find them again later.
I guess the stupid file system of NI is the main reason why i use Reaktor so sparsely.
Normally one should have an intern who's job only consists in keeping in mind where all different files of NI stuff are stored.
The real fun starts where you save sounds for Reaktor ensembles. Usually the only workaround to find them again later is to save the whole thing as a setting inside of Logic.
I have no idea who it's possible to maintain such a bad file system for years...


----------



## EvilDragon

Well no, Reaktor does have User Library folder where everything is (ensembles, presets, snapshots, etc.), if you add a new subfolder there for racks and other stuff, it's always gonna be there. Also very easy to find this stuff directly from Reaktor then:






This is really not complicated.


----------



## Living Fossil

@EvilDragon :
Yes, i know there is a user library in theory (there are even several Reaktor user libraries, depending on the version).
However, it doesn't has that name on a Mac.
There is a Reaktor folder in Documents (where NI puts some files), which maybe is supposed to be the "user" library.
And you can navigate to that location.
Of course, if you forget that that specific location is supposed to be the "user library", you'll first have to google. A short search will tell you that indeed: the NI folder in documents obviously holds "user libs".
So, after that short break you can navigate Reaktor to that place and it will show that place.
Of course, next time you open it, you have to restart again the search.

With programs of Reaktor synths it's even harder.
Yes, i know, the list is supposed to show presets.
But what kind of presets am i looking for?
Embedded presets?
Or sound banks?
If sound banks: where can i find them???
No idea.

Of course, if you have a perfect brain that never forgets anything and you remember the name of the patch you are looking for, the search function will help you.
Problem: usually i don't remember patch names after some months.


Attached some screenshots.
It would be unfair to call this storage system a mess.
It would be unfair towards everything that is a mess.
NI's storage system is far worse.

Why can't they just do what every other developer does?
You open "Library" and you find ALL patches. Those that came as factory ensembles and those from the user area.


----------



## Living Fossil

p.s. the 4th picture shows the "user" presets for that specific ensemble.
Or, it should show them. I know i stored some presets, but where???
Nobody knows.

In comparison, here's a screenshot from Omnisphere's browser.
No navigating through countless folders on your computer. It's just there.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah you can't really have Omnisphere's browser in Reaktor because things have organically grown from the very start, and different presets are incompatible formats catering to different workflows. For example you cannot even know what is stored inside an ensemble as snapshots without opening the ensemble first. So you can't really have everything in one place.


----------



## Living Fossil

@EvilDragon : I'm aware that it's at a different level of complexity in that regard.
(speaking of presets inside of ensembles)

Nevertheless, on the level of the organisation of files i don't know why it should be so difficult to make a browser that shows Factory _and_ user content in one window.
BTW, it's the same mess with Battery.

But, and that's basically my main advice, what makes the PITA a bit more bearable is the ability to store settings in Logic.
Therefore, anything i do with NI products that i maybe want to see or use again in this live gets saved as a Logic setting.


----------



## EvilDragon

It's simply a matter of functional separation, because factory stuff is supposed to be non-overwriteable (I'm certain that is at least one of the reasons).



Living Fossil said:


> But, and that's basically my main advice, what makes the PITA a bit more bearable is the ability to store settings in Logic.
> Therefore, anything i do with NI products that i maybe want to see or use again in this live gets saved as a Logic setting.



That's all fine and dandy until some day maybe somebody decides to switch to a different DAW... Which is why using plugin's own preset format(s) is always a good idea.


Another thing - at least as far as Reaktor is concerned. Nothing really prevents you from having just one folder inside that User Library and saving _literally everything_ in there. Presets, ensembles, racks, instruments... it would work out just as well.


----------



## Living Fossil

EvilDragon said:


> It's simply a matter of functional separation, because factory stuff is supposed to be non-overwriteable (I'm certain that is at least one of the reasons).



In recent versions of Reaktor there was a User ensembles folder next to the factory. It's no longer there.
But even if it is because of the issue with the non-overwriteability, i can't see why it shouldn't be possible to create a browser that shows both...




EvilDragon said:


> That's all fine and dandy until some day maybe somebody decides to switch to a different DAW... Which is why using plugin's own preset format(s) is always a good idea.



Yeah, i meant i save them _in addition_ as Logic settings. I have my logic settings organized in a way where it's easy to find stuff. And once i load the setting, it also shows me the name of that specific Battery Kit (or Reaktor ensemble), so I'm able to search it on my computer.
(however, switching to another DAW after having spent over 30 years with Logic/Notator would be a bummer... i have all my custom samples as EXS24...  )



EvilDragon said:


> Another thing - at least as far as Reaktor is concerned. Nothing really prevents you from having just one folder inside that User Library and saving _literally everything_ in there. Presets, ensembles, racks, instruments... it would work out just as well.



The problem is that i really have not the slightest idea where some of the Reaktor presets are even saved to. With the ensembles it's not such a deal. Usually i spend some hours downloading lots of ensembles every half year, then i google the location of the supposed "user" folder to refresh my brain and put the ensembles there. At the same occasion i usually save the settings of things i'd like to find again....
But honestly: i always plan to dive a bit deeper into Reaktor once i have some spare time...
The quality of some of the Reaktor stuff is incredible... (and i mean this last sentence in a fully positive way...  )


----------



## EvilDragon

Living Fossil said:


> The problem is that i really have not the slightest idea where some of the Reaktor presets are even saved to.



OK and at this point the main problem is that you're using the word "preset", which is exactly one thing in Reaktor world (.rkplr file, with Reaktor Player). Do you mean ensembles, instruments, snapshots, presets, racks?


I will agree though, that it would be very nice to have an option in all Reaktor's browser panes, to right-click on a file and "Show in Explorer/Finder".


----------



## Living Fossil

EvilDragon said:


> OK and at this point the main problem is that you're using the word "preset", which is exactly one thing in Reaktor world (.rkplr file, with Reaktor Player). Do you mean ensembles, instruments, snapshots, presets, racks?



You're right, i should be more precise:
With "preset" i meant a sound preset inside of an instrument.
Like the presets of a synth.


p.s. the "show in finder" option would be fantastic in any case...


----------



## EvilDragon

OK so you mean snapshots. For this, the solution already sorta exists and it's called "Komplete Kontrol". All snapshots of all factory ensembles are simply showed in one big list once you pick "Reaktor" product in KK. With audio previews, too (which you don't get within Reaktor)...


----------



## cuttime

Perhaps I can save the OP some time by directing them to OreKore's timely and terrifying ensembles:






REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

"*A tool for breaking up the good mood"

Thanks!*


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Okay, I see why I asked the question - I don't know Reaktor and was looking in the wrong place for the Open dialog..

Never mind....


----------



## Living Fossil

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Where does it want them to be? Reaktor 6 isn't finding them.



After my lengthy complaints about the file/preset organisation here is the answer:
In your "Documents" folder there should be a Native Instruments folder, in which there is a Reaktor folder, there are two folders, ensembles and library. 
Use the "Ensembles" folder.

It's best to drag and drop the stuff from there, or to navigate Reaktor there.
(as i wrote, if you like the ensemble, save it additionally as Logic setting, that's the best way to find things again.)


----------



## wilifordmusic

Look at the bright side. Even with a somewhat legacy (patched together) file system it's still less of a mess than a carton of patch cables stuffed under the desk.


----------



## robgb

For some reason Reaktor always confuses me. Wish I knew it as well as I know Kontakt.


----------



## sostenuto

robgb said:


> For some reason Reaktor always confuses me. Wish I knew it as well as I know Kontakt.



Easy for You to say ......... :(


----------

